# Tell me again how bad it is.



## squatting dog (Aug 17, 2020)

Latest from the CDC.     I kind of like that 99.96%.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 17, 2020)

Well then saddle up and go forth into the world.  .  But I really really think you should wear a mask, put on goggles, when you do out, and stay home as much as possible.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 17, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Latest from the CDC.     I kind of like that 99.96%.
> 
> View attachment 118501


Not if you are in the .04 percent.  And death rate by percentage should be figured on people infected, not total population.  It is over 2%, and that is high very high.  I also don't believe your numbers are from the CDC.  I just checked and that is not what I found on their website.  This is the kind of misinformation, fake news we shouldn't be listening to.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 17, 2020)

And...................the CDC no longer has the current information as it doesn't go to them any longer. That is a true fact.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 17, 2020)

I really think we've been scammed about the severity and danger of this "virus". Over hyped by the media for reasons I cant say because we are not allowed to discuss on this board.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 17, 2020)

I'll tell you how bad it is, nearly 22,000,000 cases worldwide, 776,000 dead. In the U.S. 5,404,500 cases as of 8/16 and 170,055 dead.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 17, 2020)

*U.S. coronavirus deaths now surpass fatalities in the Vietnam War*


This should get your attention............


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 17, 2020)

macgeek said:


> I really think we've been scammed about the severity and danger of this "virus". Over hyped by the media for reasons I cant say because we are not allowed to discuss on this board.


You can always test it out, go several crowned places, eat inside restaurants, go to indoor movies, without protection, repeatedly, and let us know how it goes.  Or be safe and don’t.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2020)

pip48 said:


> And...................the CDC no longer has the current information as it doesn't go to them any longer. That is a *true fact.*


What other kind of FACT is there?  The 'alternative' one from the Alternative Universe?


----------



## asp3 (Aug 17, 2020)

There are several problems with your analysis.


The total tests may include people who have been tested more than once
The positive tests may include people who have been tested more than once
You use total population divided into number of deaths to get your mortality rate.  You need to use cases divided into number of deaths to get mortality rate.
Another thing you are missing is that death isn't the only negative effect of having Covid-19.  It is certainly the worst, but we are learning more and more about the possible long term effects of the disease.  There hasn't been enough reporting on the number of people with long term effects so we don't really know how wide spread it is.  Also some of the long term effects don't show up symptomatically in people, but come out when one compares their pre-test and post-test results from certain heart tests.  I tried to find the article I saw it in but couldn't find it.  If I do I'll post it here.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 17, 2020)

asp3 said:


> There are several problems with your analysis.
> 
> 
> The total tests may include people who have been tested more than once
> ...


Death might not be the worst thing, depends on the long term side effects.  There are worst things than death in today’s world of keeping long term coma patients and brain dead patients alive.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2020)

What you posted in the OP does not look official.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

MacGeek, if you really believe this is all a "scam," as Aneeda suggested, feel free to go out to all sorts of crowded places, full of people coughing, sneezing, laughing, and shouting in your face. It's a free country.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

Squatting, this might make it clearer to you.  Let's say there is a truly terrible, highly infectious disease with 100% fatality for anyone who gets it.  And only 10 people worldwide get it.

The mortality rate for that disease would be 100%.  But the mortality by population would be a very tiny number.  The first figure would be the significant one.  Would you want to go near one of those 10 people? Of course not, even though the percentage of worldwide population who have it would be very small.

Here's an interesting link about phony "CDC" stuff. I hope you didn't send them a donation.

https://www.cdc.gov/media/phishing.html


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 17, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You can always test it out, go several crowned places, eat inside restaurants, go to indoor movies, without protection, repeatedly, and let us know how it goes.  Or be safe and don’t.


Except for movies, (none close by) I have since the beginning of this craziness and so far no problems.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 17, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Squatting, this might make it clearer to you.  Let's say there is a truly terrible, highly infectious disease with 100% fatality for anyone who gets it.  And only 10 people worldwide get it.
> 
> The mortality rate for that disease would be 100%.  But the mortality by population would be a very tiny number.  The first figure would be the significant one.  Would you want to go near one of those 10 people? Of course not, even though the percentage of worldwide population who have it would be very small.



First thing to come to mind is the old saying.... "figures lie and liars figure". However, based on your scenario, I'd say it was sad for those 10 people, but, good news for me. 10 people out of an entire worlds population.


----------



## rgp (Aug 17, 2020)

pip48 said:


> And...................the CDC no longer has the current information as it doesn't go to them any longer. That is a true fact.




   So who exactly is "it", and who exactly is "them" ? What is the exact "fact" implied here ?

  Your statement sounds like just blanket denial ........


----------



## rgp (Aug 17, 2020)

pip48 said:


> *U.S. coronavirus deaths now surpass fatalities in the Vietnam War*
> 
> 
> This should get your attention............




  More people died from the flu in 2019 as well.......so ?

https://www.statnews.com/2018/09/26/cdc-us-flu-deaths-winter/

  Close to those numbers died from traffic crashes in the last few individual years again .... so ?

https://www.nsc.org/road-safety/saf...stimated 38,800,2% decrease over 2018 figures.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Latest from the CDC.     I kind of like that 99.96%.
> 
> View attachment 118501


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 17, 2020)

I really don’t care if the skeptics get it or not. If they get it, they deserve it. The concern is that the stupid dolts will pass it onto others who may be vulnerable in spite of precautions. 
Until the pandemic I never had any idea how totally ignorant, selfish and greedy so many Americans are.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 17, 2020)

I have a friend that got the virus from her grand child.


----------



## rgp (Aug 17, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I really don’t care if the skeptics get it or not. If they get it, they deserve it. The concern is that the stupid dolts will pass it onto others who may be vulnerable in spite of precautions.
> Until the pandemic I never had any idea how totally ignorant, selfish and greedy so many Americans are.




 Well, since you're going down the personal attack / name calling road ......... I will as well.

" Until the pandemic I never had any idea how totally ignorant, selfish and greedy so many Americans are."

  Right back at ya....And I''ll add gullible to the equation. 

 Although I really do not understand why "selfish & greedy" are factored in......when discussing a difference of opinion, on a medical question situation ?


----------



## asp3 (Aug 17, 2020)

rgp said:


> Right back at ya....And I''ll add gullible to the equation.



If following the advice of a majority of those trained to deal with diseases and those who are trained to investigate diseases and give recommendations makes one gullible, what do we call those who follow the advice of a small portion of the people trained to deal with and investigate diseases along with the advice of people with little or no such training?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Latest from the CDC.    I kind of like that 99.96%.
> 
> View attachment 118501


Looks like you may be spreading "Facebook Misinformation", came across this about your posted data.  Warning: some questionable language in comments. 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/CovIdiots/comments/iaaaou


----------



## asp3 (Aug 17, 2020)

Coronavirus Doctors Battle Another Scourge: Misinformation

Physicians say they regularly treat people more inclined to believe what they read on Facebook than what a medical professional tells them.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/17/technology/coronavirus-disinformation-doctors.html

Well at least the people who don't believe their doctors aren't gullible.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2020)

Give me "gullible" and "alive" anyday....


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2020)

Reminder: COVID deaths aren't *instead of* flu or traffic deaths, they are *in addition* to them.
So far in the US, there have been at least 170,000 "extra" deaths due to COVID. And that's just during a period of six months.


----------



## garyt1957 (Aug 18, 2020)

Pepper said:


> What you posted in the OP does not look official.


It's from a FB meme, I'm sure it's true


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

I am ashamed of how gullible I've been all these years, getting my children vaccinated against horrible illnesses, feeding them healthy meals, keeping them away from sick friends, etc.  Gee, I've been so stupid.


----------



## rgp (Aug 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I am ashamed of how gullible I've been all these years, getting my children vaccinated against horrible illnesses, feeding them healthy meals, keeping them away from sick friends, etc.  Gee, I've been so stupid.



  Glad you finally realize it...........


----------



## pip48 (Aug 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> What you posted in the OP does not look official.


I checked and there is no such format of information listed on the CDC.

The other thing that no one is addressing here is the hospital capacity is only so much.  There are other people suffering waiting for tests and surgeries, that can't get them because our hospitals are filled with coronavirus patients.  I have a friend that is waiting for surgery and it is getting critical.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 19, 2020)

rgp said:


> Glad you finally realize it...........


wow, If you can't trust the medical community, then who do you trust, some nut case that lives their life on facebook? no education, no background, nothing to base their ideas on except another nut case on facebook


----------



## pip48 (Aug 19, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I have a friend that got the virus from her grand child.


And if she dies, will that child feel guilty for the rest of her days, thinking, " I killed grandma"?  That one of the reasons that I stay away from my family.  I don't want that for them.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2020)

I fully expect this pandemic to get worse, before any substantial decrease.  With schools just starting to open, and many people ignoring the warnings, AND flu season arriving soon, I expect the hospitals will be stretched to their limits....again.   Some of the estimates are going as high as 300,000 deaths by year end, and I tend to believe it.  

Our local schools are set to start classes on Aug 24th, and I will be surprised if they are still holding in person classes by the end of Sept.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I fully expect this pandemic to get worse, before any substantial decrease.  With schools just starting to open, and many people ignoring the warnings, AND flu season arriving soon, I expect the hospitals will be stretched to their limits....again.   Some of the estimates are going as high as 300,000 deaths by year end, and I tend to believe it.
> 
> Our local schools are set to start classes on Aug 24th, and I will be surprised if they are still holding in person classes by the end of Sept.


I agree with you.  I think our future is much blacker than our past with this stuff.  Look at New York! They came from the worst case to the best case, but other states are not following the proven example.  We still have people that are sure it is all nonsense and not really happening, people who are defying all that good medical science is telling them and New York has proven. 

I don't understand these people??


----------



## Pepper (Aug 19, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I don't understand these people??


I do, but it would be rude to explain..........


----------



## rgp (Aug 19, 2020)

pip48 said:


> wow, If you can't trust the medical community, then who do you trust, some nut case that lives their life on facebook? no education, no background, nothing to base their ideas on except another nut case on facebook




 Frankly, if you trust the medical community at large......you are indeed rolling the dice........jmo


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 19, 2020)

One thing has to be factored in al of the stats. Given that the population is spilt wide open on prevention vs. partying as we have seen on many college campuses since they opened how can a controlled study be done?


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 19, 2020)

You can "recover" from COVID but still have long-term problems. If SARS-COV2 follows the same percentages as other similar viral epidemics, between 12-27% of survivors will suffer long-term health effects:

*Researchers warn covid-19 could cause debilitating long-term illness in some patients*
Brian Vastag and Beth Mazur, The Washington Post, May 30, 2020
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Researchers-warn-covid-19-could-cause-15305291.php

*Coronavirus destroys lungs. But doctors are finding its damage in kidneys, hearts and elsewhere.*
A small but growing body of evidence suggests the virus invades other organs and tissues, causing heart arrhythmias, blood clots and renal failure.
Washington Post 15April2020
https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...f71ee0-7db1-11ea-a3ee-13e1ae0a3571_story.html

*Long-term symptoms, complications of COVID-19*
August 3, 2020 MayoClinic.org
https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/discussion/long-term-symptoms-complications-of-covid-19/


----------



## asp3 (Aug 19, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> You can "recover" from COVID but still have long-term problems. If SARS-COV2 follows the same percentages as other similar viral epidemics, between 12-27% of survivors will suffer long-term health effects:



Thank you for sharing that.

I'm not questioning your numbers but I'm wondering where you got the 12-27% figure for long term effects for survivors of previous viral epidemics.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2020)

Long-haulers (people left with debilitating symptoms months after "recovering" from COVID) are becoming increasingly common and well documented.  COVID isn't necessarily like the flu where you get very sick for about a week and are left with a lingering cough that gradually disappears after a month or two.  

The long-haulers stories are heartbreaking. Many are formerly fit, healthy, strong people in their 40s or younger. 

People who say, "I'm going to live my life. If I get sick, I get sick." have no idea what kind of long-term miserable health problems they may be signing up for.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2020)

For a graphic description, see the thread I started earlier today, "If you need an additional incentive..."  It's written by sportswriter Bill Plaschke, about his own nightmarish experience with the disease.


----------

